# Java Access Arbeitsgruppendatei



## SilentJ (13. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde mich gerne mit einer Access-Datenbank verbinden, der Syntax hierfür ist in Ordnung. Aber normalerweise ist die Datenbank mit einer Arbeitsgruppendatei (*.mdw) vor nicht authorisierten Zugriffen geschützt. Wie kann ich diese mdw, nicht die normale system.mdw, als Parameter übergeben?

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus

Michael


----------



## SilentJ (14. Sep 2007)

So geht es:


```
DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=<Datenbankpfad>;SystemDB=<Arbeitsgruppendatei>;Uid=<Benutzername>;Pwd=<Passwort>;");
```


----------



## tuxedo (14. Sep 2007)

-> Abhaken nicht vergessen....


----------

